# Bleeding on northisterone



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm after some advice I had a bfn on sat/sun after ivf and started taking norhisterone tues to delay af as I'm going on holiday this sat and wasn't sure wen af would show after the ivf.
I've noticed some dark brown spotting tonight but surely if I've had bfn I can't be pregnant? Also confused as tablets are meant to stop a bleed


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Sarah
I bled on Norethisterone. Jodie said a lot of women do.
Hope you're ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Sarah

I also bled on Norethisterone, it was meant to delay AF ready for a FET but it didn't.

Njr26


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's not good then so there was probably no point taking it lol I've been fine on it before  not a user of tampons I think I'm going to have to be brave or I wnt be going in the water x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

It wasn't full on AF and it didn't last long - 1-2 days at most.
Hope you'll be ok.
Sara. xx


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm hoping it's just a day or two, just bit of light spotting today but I'll take stuff away with me in case.
I'm ok just really needing this holiday to help with dealing with it all xx


----------

